# How much water?



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

How much and how often should water be offered?Do you just fill a dish and leave it?do you offer it right after dry food?
Thanks so much!!


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

Fresh water should be available at all times.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

During the day, the puppy should be able to get all the water he wants. The only time you would keep water away would be at night.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I leave water out at all times. I have to wash the bowl twice a day to keep it nice & clean. Tripp drinks a lot of water.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes water should always be available . Set aside an area in your kitchen where you want to feed him and keep his water also .. Let this be his place do not keep moving it around either . BE consisitent ..
I have a doggie placemat and they know this is where they get their food and water .. I do not free feed them meaning there is kibble available all the time . Some Havanese like to graze .. I do not think it is a good idea and our vet said absolutely not ..
So I feed them and then I pick up the food dish . I give them bottled water only because our local water has too much stuff in it .. They think its healthy I am not so sure . Marin has one of the highest incindences of breast cancer .. 
I change the water dishes daily . When they were pupppies really little guys I did it twice a day as they were a little more sloppy .. It is important in the beginning to keep an eye on the amount they drink and make sure it is enough .. You do not want ther urine to be too concentrated ..
Cosmo is a really god drinker ..


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I agree with always having water available. I did take away the water dish after 7pm when Dora was a puppy. I also found it easiest to have a few water dishes so that way I can just run them through the dishwasher.

I do free feed plain kibble though- as my vet recommended totally opposite with the maltese. I have an underweight dog so we always let her have access to kibble. In the morning we spruce it up with goodies (veggies, eggs, yogurt, etc) to make sure she eats a good meal. I have used supplments in the past too. 

The havanese either burns it off or doesn't over eat so we havent had to monitor the food very much!

Amanda


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

We have water accessable at all times.
When we have a puppy, we put the water up by 7pm (we go to bed around 11 and make sure everyone has gone outside for one last potty) This helped us with getting the puppy to sleep thru the night without so many potty breaks.

I feed on a schedule. They get breakfast around 8am and dinner around 5pm. (I did three meals a day when they were a puppy) They don't gets treats during the day. In the evening, after dinner, sometimes they will get a milkbone or a turkey jerky.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Water is always available for Houston except after 8 PM because he is still a wee one (4 months old). As for food, I give him an hour and then put it away. I can see the big difference in how he is eating because of that. In the beginning, he would pick up one piece of food at a time and carry it away to eat it.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

There is a bowl of water available at all times. With 2 dogs and 3 cats, it has to be left out all the time. The cats drink more than the dogs, except now that the dogs are out a lot, they are drinking a little more. It's getting warmer and they love being in the yard.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I leave water out at all time, except after 7 as Logan is still a little young. But the girls go upstairs after 7 and get water in my room if they want it.

Rita - how funny that you leave the food out for an hour. The food does not last 30 full seconds in my dogs plates. They eat SO fast & then spend 15 minutes licking each others bowls thinking they might find something


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurie, that's how mine are too, with their food! lol

Yup, as everyone here has said so far, we also leave the water out all day and when Ricky was 2-6 months, we took it away around 7:30. Now, we leave it out until 8:30 or so. Sammy drinks like a fish but pees maybe half the time Ricky does - very strange!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I have the same thing . The food is gone in a heartbeat and then they check each others bowls ""rattle rattle"" just in case there may be a morsel left . Ahnold's middle name should be Oliver as he would always like some more please .. Too cute !!


----------

